# Valencia area warning



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As the clocks go forward to spring time Ha!!!!
We have just started this years Gota Fria the forecast is 2 to 3 inches of rain over the next 3 days so if anyone is en route to this area I would advise you to slow down an bit to arrive after Tuesday.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We expect to be down that way in about a week.shall I make it 10 days instead. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi - we live about an hour further south - can confirm that that it is raining - but nowhere near as bad as last years 'Gotta Fria' (cold drop) - the best website that I have found for th Valenciana area is http://www.comunitatvalenciana.com/eltiempo/el_tiempo_5.htm?prevision=3&zona=22&elemento=16 you can select the individual area of interest, or get realtime information from around the area.

My MH is staying put for at least the next 5 days


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

TonyF said:


> Hi - we live about an hour further south - can confirm that that it is raining - but nowhere near as bad as last years 'Gotta Fria' (cold drop) - the best website that I have found for th Valenciana area is http://www.comunitatvalenciana.com/eltiempo/el_tiempo_5.htm?prevision=3&zona=22&elemento=16 you can select the individual area of interest, or get realtime information from around the area.
> 
> My MH is staying put for at least the next 5 days


Hi TonyF
Were you here in 2007 have a look here


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Yes - we live near the top of the val de galinera - Els poblets was devastated - several people losing their homes and two people losing their lives! We had to do an airport run on the worst day - thank god for a 4x4! This bridge was washed away in beniabeig - 




Rain has stopped here for now - but i think we have more showers on the way- I can normally see Ibiza - but struggling to see the coast now.

It's due to pass over in a couple of days - but then my mother is coming for a visit next week - seems like the weather knows!!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Hope it stays away till Wednesday we leave El Verger then.

Andy


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

This sort of rain in the spring is hardly "Gota Fria" - that's the end of the summer cool down in October each year.

A few days rain here and there is perfectly normal for March/April in this area, mind you, in 2007 we had 23 days consecutive rain in April!

Still nothing compared to the severity of a Gota Fria  

Neil


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Think there's enough of us around to arrange a rally locally at some stage in the future....


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Tony
If you are thinking about organising a rally in the future count me in to help. I have been think about trying to get something together and figured that it would be best to catch the members who leave the UK for winter in Spain either on their way south or on their return. Maybe Sept or March. I can get a deal at the camperpark at Alfaz. WiFi and hookup incl. Afterwards I can take them on a wild camping site tour that will keep everyones costs down Let me know what you have in mind.


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds great! 

I have only just started MH'ing so any help would be really welcome - let me look at the diary and I'll PM you before we go public - in the meantime anyone else out there interested let one/both of us know

Tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

TonyF said:


> Think there's enough of us around to arrange a rally locally at some stage in the future....


Count me in as well


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds good to me.

Sal


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Just flew back from my place just outside Alicante this morning and
although it wasn't raining this morning it was very overcast.
Mark you there couldn't be much rain left after yesterdays 24hr. solid.
I.ll probably be interested in a meet over there ,good idea.

Alex.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

On Wednesday it will be sunny. Have no fear


----------

